# Honey Bee Genetics - Queens



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

What was their reply when you told them what happened?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
I plan to buy some packages from them in the spring, because they aren't far from my house. I'd be interested in hearing about anyones experience with this company. good or bad

Dan


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

Bought Italian queens from them April/May 2007. Was very happy. Good brood pattern.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

It's Carniolan not Carnolian


----------



## BristolBeeKeeper (Mar 19, 2008)

I've bought queens from them the last two years. My two from this year are booming! I've been nothing but pleased with their queens. They have overwintered well here in Wisconsin too, they are the Russian/Carniolan.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

gingerbee said:


> Bought several ... Both turned out ...


Did you contact them? What was their response?


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry to have gotten back to this thread so late- it happens sometimes.

I have contacted them, got a recording, left my info and am hoping for a call back. Told them what happened, asked about banking, asked for their feedback. Will update when I receive it.

And thanks Joseph for the spelling correction


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Gingerbee: this might have something to do with what Bjorn was mentioning in the queen section of this forum! Food for thought!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Chef Isaac said:


> Gingerbee: this might have something to do with what Bjorn was mentioning in the queen section of this forum! Food for thought!


That would take connecting of the dots.... 

No Chef, this has to do with another person getting on a forum and calling out a supplier BEFORE even allowing them to respond. Every bee supplier has a problem or two. Every queen may be harmed in transit, introduction, or PURE BEEKEEPER IGNORANCE!

It is nice to see "others" who have had a positive experience with the queens. After several others speaking so highly of them, perhaps the problem is with the beekeeper in the opening thread.

Here, let me help you out....I'll hold up that mirror a little higher..... 

What planet are you living on? You have a bad experience, run to a forum board, crap on a supplier, then comment that "I've called them, and will let you know how they respond" Perhaps the phone call and response (or at least the chance to respond!) should both be completed before coming here and commenting....


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

*Response fromTom Parisian of Honeybee Genetics*

Received a timely and curteous response from Tom Parisian of Honeybee Genetics this morning. I told him I was late calling him about this matter and should have called sooner. I was looking for feedback from him, not replacement of queens.He asked questions about the hives that were requeened with his stock. 

Both hives were weak, without queens prior to introduction, one with few bees. He feels the laying pattern of the queens could have something to do with the weakened conditions, slow buildup of hive. One of the hives that was requeened may have been one that had laying workers, the queen was accepted though. That hive was the hive that superceeded the new queen. 

Also said perhaps hives were weakened from disease- this could affect brood production. Mentioned nosema and varolla mites as possibilities. 

Laying pattern of these queens were not what I've experienced with Italian bees. I'm used to full frames of brood with pollen and honey at bottom and top of frames. Much smaller area observed with these queens. I may take pictures to observe how hive that has not superceeded is progressing.

Tom said to let him know. He offered a discount on queens if I buy from them again and to replace the remaining queen if by spring she is not laying better. He also said it had been a good breeding year and that they'd had few problems. apparantly this was an isolated incident.

I felt he handled this matter well and given his response would recommend them to anyone who wants to improve genetics in their hives.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

*Honeybee Genetics*

I am looking at their packages for this year of their Russian crosses. I called them earlier this past fall and they were good on the phone, informative and helpful. I was told they will start taking orders in February. The last post in this thread was from 08 and I am looking for a update.

Has anyone used them in the past couple years? Experiences and impressions? 

Thank you
Dan


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Noble apiaries a few miles from them also has a russian mix queen. From the Glenn Apiaries yellow russian stock. He is taking orders already.

Both Tom, & Phil are good guys. I've had bees from both of them because they are near by, & I can pick them up.


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't want to bad-mouth anyone, so I'll blame myself first.

We ordered 5 packages from Honeybee Genetics.

Inspection at about 4 weeks showed zero brood, no eggs at all, even though we found 4 of the queens still alive and kicking.

All colonies were dead and gone at 6 weeks.

I think our weather this year in eastern CO was a factor, but anyone have any other ideas? Seems to me we might should have seen eggs at least, given there was sufficient comb and we were still feeding heavily at 3 weeks.


----------



## cdowdy (Mar 12, 2008)

I raised 9 Queens this spring and when it came time for them to mate it rained 11 days in a row just at the time for them to mate. 6 did mate but not enough for a good supply of sperm, ? two frames of brood was the most that one of them laid and the rest only avg one frame each before they were all superseded.. The Daughters are all doing good. Maybe that is what happend to your queens.???
Cdowdy


----------

